# "Here--put your troubles here!"



## Berean (Oct 5, 2009)

(Charles Spurgeon)

"Cast your burden on the Lord--and He will sustain you." Psalm 55:21

Cast your troubles where you have cast your sins; you have cast your sins onto Jesus--cast your troubles there also! As soon as the trouble comes, quick, the first thing, tell it to your Father in heaven! Remember, that the longer you take telling your trouble to God--the more your peace will be impaired. The longer the frost lasts--the more likely the ponds will be frozen.

Oh! It is a happy way of smoothing sorrow, when we can cast our burden upon the Lord. Oh, you agitated Christians, do not dishonor your religion by always wearing a 'frown of concern'. Come, cast your burden upon the Lord. I see you staggering beneath a weight, which He would not feel. What seems to you a crushing burden--would be nothing but a bit of dust to Him. See! The Almighty bends His shoulders, and He says, *"Here--put your troubles here!"*

"Cast all your cares upon Him--because He cares about you!" 1 Peter 5:7

- from Grace Gems!


----------



## Megan Mozart (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for this! Exactly what well all need to hear! What a wonderful Lord we are permitted to know!


----------

